# Places to buy scorpions in Canada



## scorpionwannabe (Sep 22, 2007)

My cousin lives in Halifax, NS and he has asked me to find him pet shops in Canada that sell scorpions, in particular the Deathstalker Scorpion. If anyone knows of any places in Canada, or even as close as Maine, that sell deathstalker scorpions, could you please post it here. Thanks


----------



## Crono (Sep 22, 2007)

It is very difficult to bring a scorpion over the border legally, so that is out. 

Also, few canadian dealers with a web presence have what you are looking for available, and would be very unlikely to sell them to just anyone. 

You might want to join the Canadian subforum in your user control panel, and maybe look for other species that interest you


----------



## icefish (Sep 22, 2007)

i got some, check your pm box!!!!


----------



## driver (Sep 22, 2007)

i believe tarantulacanada.ca can get you deathstalkers


----------



## bear84 (Feb 2, 2012)

*Update?*

I'm also looking for one. Have had and handled many Scorpions but I'd like to step it up. Ice you still around?


----------



## Keister (Feb 2, 2012)

bear84 said:


> I'm also looking for one. Have had and handled many Scorpions but I'd like to step it up. Ice you still around?


I wouldn't recomend handling a Death Stalker.......When you get into really hot scorps you have to really watch yourself because if you make but one mistake it can be game over. Make sure you have a high level of respect for them and don't ever be too confident or cocky. 

I would check the web, I'm sure there are some sites that can ship to canada.


----------



## bear84 (Feb 4, 2012)

*Not to hold*

By handle, I mean yes I have held them. With the greatest respect but I highly doubt I would be handling a DS barehanded. If anyone knows around GTA where I can buy...


----------



## SamuraiSid (Feb 5, 2012)

Ive seen in another thread that Martin from Tarantula Canada can get scorpions in, and it sounds like they are intending on importing a bunch and seeinghow they sell next to the T's.

Id suggest sending them an email, and maybe let them know there are a couple other Canadians who are willing to buy Scorps from them


----------



## Redjunior (Aug 15, 2016)

Hello, Ifor you want a ds. Aracnophiliacs.com has some. I've had a few ds in my history, and have handled them often. You need to understand their temperaments, warning signs, and just general knowlage. They were the first scorpions I ever held and owned. They get a bad rep, never stung or pinched. If your in a place such as canada, anti venom is usually available at hospitals for incase of an accident. BUT remember, NEVER stick your fingers in front of its face, or grab and pick it up by its tail. Always try to get your fingers slightly into the substrate and lift them up and out, be careful cause they can be hyper, aggresive or completely calm. If your going to handle it, do be careful, in canada you probably won't die ( provided you go to a hospital ) but it won't be a fun time. And keep in mind, hunger, fear, and aggression are all different. If your calm,  it should go smooth. Hope this is some sort of tip for you.


----------



## Redjunior (Aug 15, 2016)

.I realised how old this post was after commenting. Haha


----------

